# Advice about eating pussy?



## kittenklyn (Nov 2, 2015)

OP, like others have said, the mental state of mind is big, but more importantly- it can change. I used to not like giving oral to women because it was new, weird for me, etc. However, I decided that I would keep trying, and after a little bit, I began to enjoy the general taste that my partners vagina had. It's not gross, it was just different for me. What helped me was: A body is a body, and like every body, its weird. Fact accepted. I figured its normal, and if it means giving my lover a helluva good time, I'm aaaaasall about that.

As for me, these days I seriously LOVE eating my lady out. Pubic hair is nice, and I prefer it because its a natural part of the human body. I like to breathe hot air on her thighs as I make my way up there..... Seriously. Its good stuff. 

And like others have said, its not all about the tongue either. Its about exploring her vagina and finding what gets a good reaction from her. Look into g-spot stimulation. ASK her what feels good. For me, sex is like a fun game. Adults playing with each other  of course, its also crazy sensual, and almost spiritual if I love them. 

As for this woman you're seeing, listen: There is no excuse for cheating. Ever. Period. (speaking about periods, that's the only time I will not go down on her). A person cheats because they're an asshole. If anyone wants to challenge me on this, go ahead; there is no good reason to cheat. I don't know much about you or her, but I wouldn't like being pressured to do things I was not comfortable doing. On the other hand, id be very upset if someone told me that my natural body disgusts them.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Donovan said:


> lol of all the talk about vaginas being this fairy tale monster of sorts. i mean really, even the "good" things said were followed by sayings like "don't put your tongue in all the way--it's not worth it man!" (hahaha, like they're shouting a warning to stay out of an ogre's cave or something).


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina_dentata


----------



## kittenklyn (Nov 2, 2015)

entropic said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/vagina_dentata


holy crap


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

kittenklyn said:


> OP, like others have said, the mental state of mind is big, but more importantly- it can change. I used to not like giving oral to women because it was new, weird for me, etc. However, I decided that I would keep trying, and after a little bit, I began to enjoy the general taste that my partners vagina had. It's not gross, it was just different for me. What helped me was: A body is a body, and like every body, its weird. Fact accepted. I figured its normal, and if it means giving my lover a helluva good time, I'm aaaaasall about that.
> 
> As for me, these days I seriously LOVE eating my lady out. Pubic hair is nice, and I prefer it because its a natural part of the human body. I like to breathe hot air on her thighs as I make my way up there..... Seriously. Its good stuff.
> 
> ...


I have found women to be more sensitive when they are on their period.

Just ensure a towel is used.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Neverontime said:


> Don't go down there, it's like a cesspit.
> :laughing:
> 
> It's shocking how babies with underdeveloped immune systems ever manage to survive in there.


I know what you mean...










*shudders uncontrollably*


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I know what you mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












It looks like a spider crawled up some poor girl's vagina and survived. 

Ew. Ewewewewew. 

As an Australian, I've come across many spiders in my day and I know I love none of them. I do not like spiders. They can leave me the fuck alone. 

This is no exception.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I know what you mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it alive? Quick, find something to poke it with.

:laughing:


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I know what you mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For something that was made to look like a vagina it had a phallic job in it's species.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Catwalk said:


> Instruct her to _consume_ some Yogurt™ and/or utilize a washing cloth (3) times a day.
> 
> After that, _send 'er to me._
> 
> ...


lol I was hoping you'd have posted in here 

Leave it to the women, boys. We know what we like XD


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Use salt, it tastes better.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

AddictiveMuse said:


> lol I was hoping you'd have posted in here
> 
> Leave it to the women, boys. We know what we like XD


OP sounds like a weakling. I don't care what it smells like, so long it is not a *Fish n' Chip* dinner. I expect faint smell (i.e., pheromones / sweat) - OP sounds boring; I'll take 'er, just needs a little Strawberry Activia™ Yogurt + a pube trim - is all - pubes hold odor. 

How about OP try deepthroating a sh'long & cute doing it + not mess up your make-up.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

man @flummoxed is the funniest guy ever. Hahah all his posts about vagina and stuff, man I really had some great laughs. this stuff is so funny. Well played. "Pee comes out of it and has cum all over it" ahahah... "I wouldn't suck a dick, but I wouldnt stop her from sucking mine" ahhh lol this guy is so unintentionally funny. "babies come out of that thing"


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> I was being sarcastic.
> There's more harmful germs and bacteria in the average mouth than in the average vagina. Newborn babies are vulnerable to infections, if a vagina is safe enough for them then it's definitely safe enough for the a healthy adult. If the op has concerns about germs he should be more worried about his gf's mouth.


Ummm. I'm going to take a moment here to call bs, not to your intentions but to how some may interpret it. 
You are correct that there is more harmful stuff in her mouth. 

The whole if it's safe enough for a baby with a weak immune system it's safe enough for an adult is implying some general misunderstandings. Provided the mother is STI/std free (you get tested nearing delivery in first world countries) the vagina develops a whole different array of natural bacteria to coat the newborn baby in. We need bacteria and it has been linked to allergy prevention. Ie all those crazy peanut related deaths may be because we're all having c-sections and not using our hoohas as intended. 

The breasts and milk provide even more new bacteria for the baby to develop a healthy immune system. So contrary to not being harmed by the love tunnel o' doom. Babies are made stronger and healthier for it. 

Bodies are gross. Our functions are disgusting. And there is almost nothing sexy about the ins and outs of it all. But if you can step back and appreciate the beauty of the machine. It's pretty fucking badass. 

Also. Bewbs are always hot. Octogenarian boobies. Oooooh yeeeeeah.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Gilly said:


> Bodies are gross. Our functions are disgusting. And there is almost nothing sexy about the ins and outs of it all. But if you can step back and appreciate the beauty of the machine. It's pretty fucking badass.


Yes but that is objectification and that's not nice


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

cybersloth81 said:


> Yes but that is objectification and that's not nice


duuuude. When has objectification ever not been nice?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Macrosapien said:


> ahhh lol this guy is so unintentionally funny. "babies come out of that thing"


A _real _man would love the smell of a _real _woman's vagina after she comes back from a long day of popping babies.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

kaleidoscope said:


> A _real _man would love the smell of a _real _woman's vagina after she comes back from a long day of popping babies.



You mean, "A _real _man would love the smell of a _real _woman's vagina after she comes back from a long day of popping babies, _with cum all over it, and pee coming out_"


----------



## infpgiftncurse (May 17, 2014)

To everyone who replied to this. I will definitely take the advice about trimming fingernails and using my head and fingers more so my tongue doesn't cramp up. Thank you. I know you guys say I should break up with her.. I just can't. I want to but then I don't.


----------



## infpgiftncurse (May 17, 2014)

Catwalk said:


> OP sounds like a weakling. I don't care what it smells like, so long it is not a *Fish n' Chip* dinner. I expect faint smell (i.e., pheromones / sweat) - OP sounds boring; I'll take 'er, just needs a little Strawberry Activia™ Yogurt + a pube trim - is all - pubes hold odor.
> 
> How about OP try deepthroating a sh'long & cute doing it + not mess up your make-up.


I'm not gonna lie. I may sound boring but you sound gross. Yeah it may be harder for a woman to give head and look cute at the same time but that's why I've stated plenty of times in my post that I've tried and I've tried and I'm not against sucking it up and doing it which I have otherwise there would be no story to tell. But yeah, I have been accused of being boring, being an infp, I just have a certain idealistic standard when it comes to lovemaking. Idk, I just be wanting things to be as clean and smooth as possible when it comes to lovemaking but hey.. we can't always get what we want... But that strawberry yogurt and the trim thing doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

infpgiftncurse said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I may sound boring but you sound gross. Yeah it may be harder for a woman to give head and look cute at the same time but that's why I've stated plenty of times in my post that I've tried and I've tried and I'm not against sucking it up and doing it which I have otherwise there would be no story to tell. But yeah, I have been accused of being boring, being an infp, I just have a certain idealistic standard when it comes to lovemaking. Idk, I just be wanting things to be as clean and smooth as possible when it comes to lovemaking but hey.. we can't always get what we want... But that strawberry yogurt and the trim thing doesn't sound so bad.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fZOlL6pPq4E


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I just want to say (and I have never gone down on a woman and am not a gynecologist) that I don't think it's normal for a healthy vagina to smell strongly of fish. Vaginas do have a natural odor but stronger odors can indicate some kind of infection or imbalance. 

It's also possible that if a woman wears very tight clothing, it will cause her to sweat and also restrict oxygen to her skin, making the sweat smell etc. So taking a shower should remedy this.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

infpgiftncurse said:


> To everyone who replied to this. I will definitely take the advice about trimming fingernails and using my head and fingers more so my tongue doesn't cramp up. Thank you. I know you guys say I should break up with her.. I just can't. I want to but then I don't.



ROFL yeah man fingernail trimming is a must dude. I had learned the hard way. Having a sex section, climax reached then I realized the condom is falling off inside her (the condom was too small -- the friction kept on pushing it off -- I hate those things) rofl, and I started to freak out, like nooo seeing babies in my imagination.. and I couldnt just simply take it out of her vagina or the condom would just fall in there rofl, so I am like frantically trying to grab at it and pull it back on, and im like poking her vagina with my fingernails. At the time before that she was all in that sort of sex zombie euphoric spell, but was immediately over that when I was poking her with my nails. She was like "WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING!?!?!" lol she like kicked me HAHAH. and was like that hurts... rofl. I had to explain why that occurred. 

Memories are hilarious, so we all have awkward moments, I guess you wont have to experience it. Also clipping nails is important, because nails have so much bacteria in it and you could end up giving her a yeast infection. When you approach something like sex, it should not be an experience that only involves your pleasure or your pain, you have to consider and really connect to her body as well, sense what she wants but also sense what may not be good for her. try to really embody her, and not just with your penis.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Gilly said:


> Ummm. I'm going to take a moment here to call bs, not to your intentions but to how some may interpret it.
> You are correct that there is more harmful stuff in her mouth.
> 
> The whole if it's safe enough for a baby with a weak immune system it's safe enough for an adult is implying some general misunderstandings. Provided the mother is STI/std free (you get tested nearing delivery in first world countries) the vagina develops a whole different array of natural bacteria to coat the newborn baby in. We need bacteria and it has been linked to allergy prevention. Ie all those crazy peanut related deaths may be because we're all having c-sections and not using our hoohas as intended.
> ...


I'll rephrase to make my point clear. 

To the op, assuming your gf is infection free and showers on a daily basis, her vagina and even her anus are cleaner than your mouth and probably cleaner than your fingernails too. 

I'm willing to bet that the people concerned about germs when performing oral sex probably don't even wash under their nails properly before they eat or before they touch their mouth. 

Just to put the whole germs thing into perspective.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

:dog:

It's art! Art, I tell you!

* *





Photos: Beautiful flowers that look like a vagina | Kaanayo.com


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, to be fair, we women have sexual needs. And if those needs aren't being met, we can become very cranky and say some disrespectful things to the point of lashing out. 

Trust me, I've been there. 

All women are different, but I'm guessing your GF is similar to me, in the regard that she can only cum with clitoral stimulation. If her man can't give her that proper stimulation, it's VERY frustrating. My boyfriend has just recently figured that out, and to work on our relationship, he has become a lot more patient and intuitive when it comes to eating me out, and thankfully my sex life has done a 180 because of it. 

My advice to you, would be to incorporate some toys in your oral play. Give her a quick warm up with your tongue, then switch to a small (and effective) vibrator. Using some "her stimulation" lube is recommended with your vibrator. While using it, use your spare hand to finger her g-spot. That all should work pretty well. 

And in regards to being turned off by the smell/taste/etc of pussy, just have her shower right before. It does actually help.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

INTonyP said:


> :dog:
> 
> Photos: Beautiful flowers that look like a vagina | Kaanayo.com


Lol you do know some of those pics are photoshopped images of actual vaginas, right?


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Doge Precedes said:


> Lol you do know some of those pics are photoshopped images of actual vaginas, right?


Oh, shit. I didn't realize that until you pointed it out! Better remove the image before getting banned.

I'd better cancel those flower seed orders I just made on Amazon.

It's art!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

INTonyP said:


> Oh, shit. I didn't realize that until you pointed it out! Better remove the image before getting banned.
> 
> It's art!


I don't think you'll get banned, but some people might find it offensive. I personally think it's hilarious XD


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

infpgiftncurse said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I may sound boring but you sound gross. Yeah it may be harder for a woman to give head and look cute at the same time but that's why I've stated plenty of times in my post that I've tried and I've tried and I'm not against sucking it up and doing it which I have otherwise there would be no story to tell. But yeah, I have been accused of being boring, being an infp, I just have a certain idealistic standard when it comes to lovemaking. Idk, I just be wanting things to be as clean and smooth as possible when it comes to lovemaking but hey.. we can't always get what we want... But that strawberry yogurt and the trim thing doesn't sound so bad.


lol. as clean as possible huh? Wow this type thing is something.. so unique. Sex is hot, sweaty, wet, and all types of smells and tastes are going on. The hell with clean sex, im an animal - make it primal, I dont even care if its stinky, you dont have to run off into the bathroom to get sex ready, NO, NO NO! It happens right now in the heat of the moment! One day I will be able to have vanilla sex, but as I am now, it's not happening. One day yes.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

infpgiftncurse said:


> To everyone who replied to this. I will definitely take the advice about trimming fingernails and using my head and fingers more so my tongue doesn't cramp up. Thank you. I know you guys say I should break up with her.. I just can't. I want to but then I don't.


If you refuse to break up, then maybe sit down and have a talk about it? Because the way she's treating you is not ok either and it sounds like you got stuff you need to work on if you wish to remain a couple and be happy together. You shouldn't have to go down on her if you don't enjoy it and if she thinks it's such a deal-breaker, you need to discuss what it is you actually want from this relationship and what expectations you have, especially concerning sex and what you are willing and not willing to compromise on that.

Sounds to me that you are willing to try harder than she is willing to see your perspective anyway, and you are trying to compromise but she is not. So the whole shower + yogurt (I guess people's mileages may vary lol) + shaving could be something you could bring up at least, to see if it alleviates the situation for you. If she's unwilling to do that for you in order to make the experience more pleasant to you, though do note you are the one who is actually giving her something with nothing being given back in return which is already unfair, I do think you should really think about why you are with this woman and what she provides you.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

infpgiftncurse said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I may sound boring but you sound gross. Yeah it may be harder for a woman to give head and look cute at the same time but that's why I've stated plenty of times in my post that I've tried and I've tried and I'm not against sucking it up and doing it which I have otherwise there would be no story to tell. But yeah, I have been accused of being boring, being an infp, I just have a certain idealistic standard when it comes to lovemaking. Idk, I just be wanting things to be as clean and smooth as possible when it comes to lovemaking but hey.. we can't always get what we want... But that strawberry yogurt and the trim thing doesn't sound so bad.


[Edit]

Well, I do not read 1st paragraphs (re: Post #1) because they are _usually_ rambling + incoherent nonsense - but by previous responses, you both sound gross, IMHO. 

________________________

At that, I _redraw_ my statement; 

Com.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Macrosapien said:


> lol. as clean as possible huh? Wow this type thing is something.. so unique. Sex is hot, sweaty, wet, and all types of smells and tastes are going on. The hell with clean sex, im an animal - make it primal, I dont even care if its stinky, you dont have to run off into the bathroom to get sex ready, NO, NO NO! It happens right now in the heat of the moment! One day I will be able to have vanilla sex, but as I am now, it's not happening. One day yes.


Agreed. Lol. Over rated. I should reiterate that if you don't like how someone stinks you're genes likely clash.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Gilly said:


> Agreed. Lol. Over rated. I should reiterate that if you don't like how someone stinks you're genes likely clash.


Or maybe it's an MBTI clash kind-of thing? This will require research.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Gilly said:


> Agreed. Lol. Over rated. I should reiterate that if you don't like how someone stinks you're genes likely clash.



YES!!!! I was just talking to my nephew, he is 16 now, about how attraction works. I didnt talk about sex as much as attraction and how it is so much more than just 'looks", besides the emotional and mental attractions, the spectrum of what makes a person "physically" attractive is more complex. I was telling him, there is a kinda "scent" that each person has, that is distinct only to them, through their pores. For instance, you find a girl that you love the smell of, but other people dont. Even if she stinks, somehow you still dont care. 

I know in my experience, there was a girl that I loved her scent so much man, during foreplay I needed to lick her neck, her arms, stomach, etc, so that I could have that scent like in my mouth. But she liked it as she was sort of feral herself ha.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

INTonyP said:


> Or maybe it's an MBTI clash kind-of thing? This will require research.



Dude... smell is smell. Have you been able to tell the difference with scents?


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Macrosapien said:


> Dude... smell is smell. Have you been able to tell the difference with scents?


I was just making a joke.


----------



## infpgiftncurse (May 17, 2014)

Neverontime said:


> I'll rephrase to make my point clear.
> 
> To the op, assuming your gf is infection free and showers on a daily basis, her vagina and even her anus are cleaner than your mouth and probably cleaner than your fingernails too.
> 
> ...


You're right.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

1. Not all germs are harmful.
2. Anus has way more germs than mouth, just saying. And they are more likely to be "bad" germs.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Entropic said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina_dentata


first heard about this from that movie: Teeth (cringe-worthy in some ways, but still good overall)... 


the myths surrounding it are interesting (especially since they have reoccurring themes in areas that are unlikely to interact with one another). 
odd though that some of their archetypes seem to work in reverse chronological order ('terrible mother' to 'whole woman', by 'knocking the teeth from her vagina'--although, this seems like the oldest "she just needs to get laid, man", in the book...)

i guess it makes sense in a way that men in general would have some kind of fear, as regardless of how re/disrespectful it is to view as such, the act is a milestone, and milestones are ego-death/elation (depending on how we fare). 


i don't think it needs to be come at from such extremes though, while applying a concept to it all (or risk being like freud in the sense that his definitions 'must fit everything!'). it seems to go from one to the other: the vagina is a source of self-generating life on earth, the symbolic "old mother", something that will swallow any male whole and spit him back out as cowed before the power of nature incarnate--vs--the wench was in need of a good lay, and having a man 'break her (vaginal) teeth', shows his coming into his own power, and asserting himself in life...
each are extremes--both potentially true in a way, but they do not and should not fit every experience; in other words, when ideas like this are put forward, they are always done (guilty of this myself, though not in this genre) as standards to adhere towards, as opposed to mirroring facets of reality that all fall within (a spectrum of sorts).


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Use a Fork...


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Meltedsorbet said:


> I just want to say (and I have never gone down on a woman and am not a gynecologist) that I don't think it's normal for a healthy vagina to smell strongly of fish. Vaginas do have a natural odor but stronger odors can indicate some kind of infection or imbalance.
> 
> It's also possible that if a woman wears very tight clothing, it will cause her to sweat and also restrict oxygen to her skin, making the sweat smell etc. So taking a shower should remedy this.


i would definitely agree with this, as it shouldn't smell like raw fish, or fish gone bad, or really like fish at all... except, it does in the best kind of ways possible, at the same time. 


it's weird in a way. it's like smelling a "smell within a smell". you can recognize the overall odor as being distinctly different from what you pick up within the scent itself (best way of getting that across).
this one has the same kind of "smell within a smell" as... really good, very well-cooked, cold water, heady... fish (lol, sorry)

again, it's nearly not even a smell, because it doesn't actually have that overall 'fish-thing' going on--that in itself almost acts as a medium to carry that heady component. 


i've always wondered if these stronger aspects were the affects of pheromones, and then experiencing the reaction when none were present, was just coincidence of similarly aligning compounds (?). 
in any case, it's the same kind of 'over all scent' i experienced with my first (serious) girlfriend. before we were actually dating, we would kind of play around without actually doing anything, and i would convince her to let me rub my face against her crotch (she was wearing spandex), just because the smell was intoxicating. each new inhale was kind of like a drug lol. 

so, yes and no. like fish in a great way.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

My vag smells like soy sauce, is that normal


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> My vag smells like soy sauce, is that normal


Kikkoman sauce?
To the OP....it is an acquired taste...does she wash her vaginal area,just use water, before you lick her...does she wash away from her anus....have you tried any scented/flavored items on her...licking her clitoral area is not just about stimulating her but also about exploring her ....and yes it is supposed to be fun and it sounds like she wants you to do more than you are comfortable or capable of...no matter what...have fun.
And yes love that smell..once I smell those chemicals I bond with a woman :happy:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> Is it alive? Quick, find something to poke it with.
> 
> :laughing:


You need wood?

*looks around*


----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)

Advice? Okay, here it is. "Pick out the seeds first."


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

mimesis said:


> You need wood?
> 
> *looks around*


Only if it's long.
Don't wanna get too close, in case it stinks. 
:laughing:


----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)

Stinks? Cover it with whipped cream and eat it anyway.


----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)

How to Eat Pussy - An Illustrated Guide


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Rinnie said:


> Eat it real good.


Aha I always knew this song was dirty!







Gilly said:


> Can't believe no one has linked this. Couldn't find a link that worked out of the US on youtube...
> [video]http://www.youmaker.com/video/sven-bd5b9fbc6cfb41e2b3ba4d68d97d4e41.html.Key%20&%20Pe ele:%20Cunnilingus%20Class.html[/video]



That's hilarious. I went to this thing in college once (I don't even remember what it was, like a presentation from a sex therapist or something lol) where this dude was using cupcakes rather than peaches. For some reason the cupcake makes more sense. :laughing:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> Only if it's long.
> Don't wanna get too close, in case it stinks.
> :laughing:


You'd probably find the best lumber in the morning. 
Though if it smells funny, perhaps you are knocking on the wrong door?


----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

DualGnosis said:


> NEVER STICK YOUR TONGUE INSIDE HER VAGINA, IT'S NOT WORTH IT AND DOESN'T INCREASE PLEASURE.


Bullshit. It is extremely pleasurable.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

To me it's clear given your text, the way you describe things, and her in particular that she and you both are immature. You are both part of the problem. I am not saying that to attack you, but to help, because you posted here.

The mental juggling of the real world physical realities like bad breath, tooth kissing (slamming), head butting, pubes, bodily smells, fat rolls, sweat, unusual bodily flora (nailed it), lack of aggression in personality, too much aggression in personality, bald vs jungle bush, tall vs short, Captain Long Schlong vs Peter Pencil, etc; all of these issues are things people can easily and do easily see past every single day. These are all issues that can cause a partner to feel ashamed and not enjoy the sex they do have.

Hell, anything worth doing, is worth doing right. I have had a LOT of women tell me that sex is no big deal. That is a monstrous red flag to me and also very fun. It means they do not know what they have been missing. It means they and their partners have been lackadaisical/lazy/uninformed/uninspired about sex. Arguably sex is the most fun physical thing you can do. So you know there are hundreds of degrees of quality and competence. 

One great trick is to reduce the whole situation in your mind to the desire you have for the other person, the sense of connection you feel to them. And there are your first two ginormous red flags. If you do not have a fairly passionate desire for the other person or a sense of deep connection to who they are then you are starting from the wrong place. You can source these things in love for yourself and the universe entirely, BUT, you will still feel them in such a case. If you do not feel them, the situation is not right.

De-sensitize yourself to respond to the real world stimuli I mentioned above. Only let your desire and connection flow towards the other person with respect to it guiding your actions. Keeping a balance of anger, fear , and desire will help a lot. A little more of each one at times always returning to balance is flow. Too much of any one, like talking or letting a stimulus get to you too much, is antithetical to connection and flow. It destroys the mood for one or usually both of you. So STOP focusing on the details and focus on the mood, the connection. If you cannot muster the connection, move on.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Debatelizard said:


> video


OMG that was so crazy funny!


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Fish Launcher said:


> Bullshit. It is extremely pleasurable.


Lol is it? I've been told it just feels weird. And my tongue, I don't know, it's like touching the inside of a really fragrant oyster.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

DualGnosis said:


> Lol is it? I've been told it just feels weird. And my tongue, I don't know, it's like touching the inside of a really fragrant oyster.


Judging from the distant memory of about 2 hours ago, yes, it's quite an enjoyable experience, if done correctly.

Though I speak for no one but myself. Your lady knows best what pleasures her. Nobody else.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

kittenklyn said:


> speaking about periods, that's the only time I will not go down on her


I find that a lot of guys say this, but once they actually try it, they don't seem to mind.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

It's counter intuitive. When she really really wants you, you don't give her what she wants. 

I'm not talking about no tongue at all, the tongue is always going, but go to suboptimal spots (her v, or her thigh) or play VERY lightly on optimal spots (clit). A "special move" i like is while I am teasing in this manner, I will growl and kiss/tongue VERY hard on her inner thigh (or another non-erogenous zone). This gets her thinking "Oh man he might do that on a sensitive spot! That was really aggressive!", and her arousal usually rises significantly when I do that. Understand that it is just as much about what you MIGHT do, as it is about what you are actually doing. 

When she is in despair that you are not giving it to her (like painful hunger with food, for example), then you fill that need, but never to her satisfaction. You build a tempo where you tease her with greater and greater pleasure each time. Direct eye contact works well with this so she knows you are in charge of her pleasure. Very firm grips holding her body in a position that you decide (as long as it is not unduly uncomfortable) has also upped my success. (Although I am most attracted to sexually submissive women). Small amounts of pain work well here. . . but you want it to be JUST enough to be a slight surprise to the girl (as with all things, depends on the girl). That's up to you to measure. Also, these small pain bits should never go one after the other with most vanilla girls. 

It is very musical. You cannot just have everyone in the band play as loud as possible for as long as possible and call it music just as you cannot just attack her clit full bore with your tongue with high pressure with the hope that she will cum. 

Although sometimes this works... especially if she gets off on the concept of being overpowered. 

1- Know the principles of what turns your girl on (which roleplays she likes, positions, all help you build this picture)
2- Understand the mindgame and psychological aspect of sex. 
3- Be creative
4- Most importantly, understand how she communicates with her body and her voice in the most subtle ways.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

A warning to the @_infpgiftncurse_: much of the advice here has been learned by people from their experiences with other women. They may or may not apply to your partner.
Also: I agree with others that say that you two don't seem to be sexually compatible, and it is in the best interests of both that you two seperate. However, you don't want to do that, which is perfectly understandible. Similarly, you should not do what you don't want to, but you clearly want to do this, even you may not enjoy it. So let's make the best of this, shall we?


Firstly, you should get acquainted with the smell, sight, and taste of her vagina. It is important that you yourself enjoy this, because it will translate into better performance. First, just breathe in her scents without expectation. Observe the complex notes, and accept them for what they are. If you do this a couple times, eventually, you will be able to tolerate or even enjoy the smell of her cunt. You should also spend more time down there, even if you're not doing anything, just to get used to the sight and smells. If this is unsuccessful, try using flavoured/scented lubes.


Make yourself as comfortable as you can. You can ask her to raise her pelvis on her legs in a kind of bridge pose, or support it with pillows. Find a position you two find most comfortable.


You both should take a hot shower before. Not only will it get rid of any unsavoury smells, hot water will make the skin more sensitive. Have her lay on her stomach and start with a massage, using firm but gentle motions. Get rid of any tension, no matter how small, in her body. This will make your work easier, and is quite a turn on for many women. Eventually, massage her ass or breasts.


Then start kissing her inner thigh, a little above the knee, and slowly make your way upwards. Many women find the anticipation of cunnilingus very arousing. When you're finally there, experiment with speed, pressure, and stroke. I suggest you start slow and light, and slowly increase from there. Keep asking her what she wants: how fast, how hard, is this stroke good, is this one better? Don't get discouraged if she doesn't come the first few times. The purpose now is only to collect information, and find out exactly how she likes it. Eventually, you'll learn her rhythms and preferences, and it will be easy (or at least easier) to get her off.


Hope this helps.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

infpgiftncurse said:


> My girlfriend says it's not for me. I feel like an asshole. As a man, I like pussy. I think it's beautiful if you look at it in the right light. Externally, I feel like I'm sticking my face into a lot of germs and pubic hair, you know? I'm kinda ashamed that a woman's pussy kinda disgusts me. I can penetrate it fine but going down on women is probably why every girl I've been with has cheated on me.. I try. I really try. I be thinking I be going hard when they don't even feel it and they be saying I'm half-assing when there are kind of right because I kinda don't really don't like the taste of it but even when I ignore the taste and the pubes blocking my eyes from seeing what I'm doing, it just doesn't get the job done. I do it too soft is the problem but my tongue really cramps and hurts after just a couple minutes. The shit is killing me. I want to make my gf happy and it kinda made her don't want to go down on me anymore because she can't get hers. I told her she can find another man/woman if she wanted or break up with me but she said no to the break up and yes to the woman because she says men are selfish and a woman "just knows". Anyway, she told me that the dudes who did it to her before "loved to do it" and she really compared me to them and pretty much subliminally told me I'm not a real man if I don't like to eat pussy but I do when it doesn't taste salty and I don't have to lick back and forth with my tongue hard for 30minutes. She wants me to go deep and hard. It's like a feel the vein or whatever that is with my tongue but my tongue gets tired and sore fast... The point is, I'm not head over heels over pussy but I don't deter it and it seems like I really have to be super duper into it to be good at eating it. I really lost a lot of girls because of this problem that I never knew I had.. I used to do it to my exes and they would never tell me that I sucked and they cheated on me.. idk I figure that I'm sure girls aren't crazy about the anatomy of a penis or how it smells or tastes or what not but they still do it to please the person.. that's how I feel about "flowers" - a nice way of putting it. Anyone who could give me some good advice, that would be great.. and there's only been one girl that didn't taste like fish that I've been with and that relationship is over. It never tasted bad even though I found out she was a super duper slut. .. Anyways.. this is a infp aquarius here.. and my gf is a taurus . bye.


Some guys love doing it.

Some guys hate doing it.

Some guys love the taste.

Some guys hate the taste.

Some guys love the bouquet.

Some guys hate the smell.

Some guys can't get enough.

Some guys don't want any.

Some guys can't think of anything else.

Some guys don't think about it at all.

The last time I can remember a guy who did not like it was in middle school.

That was a long time ago.

His name was Olaf Lund.

I just googled his name and home town and he is still kicking.

Wonder if he ever changed his mind ?!

I can still remember him saying "Pussies are ugly!"

The rest of us were looking at each other in the bleachers in P/E class and shaking our heads in disbelief.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

95134hks said:


> After a few swaps back and forth it belongs to both of you and you actually start to fight over it.


This is at least ten levels of "cutesy" over my threshold. Somewhere between playing footsie and wearing matching tshirts. Lol. I'm sorry. I can't.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> This is at least ten levels of "cutesy" over my threshold. Somewhere between playing footsie and wearing matching tshirts. Lol. I'm sorry. I can't.


Debbie used to always borrow my T-shirts and wear them.

And footsie is a great fetish sport. I love chewing on toes too. They are such cute little piggies !!

Toes need love too !!

I keep several bottles of peroxide handy for my water flosser and for rinsing my mouth out with afterwards too.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

95134hks said:


> "Why would I do that ??" ... hmm ... let me think about this ...
> 
> Boy I am getting all sorts of tough questions tonight ...
> 
> First from SWEETRAGLANDSWEATER ... and now you too ... .


I mean, it sounds boring. I might as well pass half-chewed meatloaf back and forth with my partner, for all I'm concerned. 

Have you heard of cookies and cream? It's when two people [censored]

I'm a disgusting lover.


* *




I see you're an ISTJ Baby Boomer. This explains everything.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay. I held out longer than poor Flummoxed. But I think I draw the line at what I just read. I'm out.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@95134hks i'd appreciate it if you didn't hit on my fiance. thanks.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> @95134hks i'd appreciate it if you didn't hit on my fiance. thanks.


Who is your fiancée ??


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Who is your fiancée ??


paws off kitten


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> paws off kitten


... does not ring a bell !!!

... you sure you got the right guy ???


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> Okay. I held out longer than poor Flummoxed. But I think I draw the line at what I just read. I'm out.


Well then I will refrain from pressing the button myself.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

95134hks said:


> This can be improved however with adequate bathing and douching.
> 
> Douches come in every flavor these days. Strawberry has got to be the best !!!
> 
> ...


Douches are *super* bad for girls. The vagina is a self cleaning machine. For serious yo.

Just like... take a shower. 

Everyone 'smells' differently, all on their own, and I'm not talking about 'down there', just in general. 

If people actually stink, like fish? down below.... They've got somethin' goin' on and need to check it with a doctor. 
Get that shit treated. 

Douches are bad. Say no to douches. Especially the strawberry kind... I don't want a strawberry vagina. Ever.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Well then I will refrain from pressing the button myself.


what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Gilly said:


> Douches are *super* bad for girls. The vagina is a self cleaning machine. For serious yo.
> 
> Just like... take a shower.
> 
> ...


I love strawberries !!! !!! !!!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say what did i just say


I'm sorry you lost me.

I did not get the joke.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

95134hks said:


> I love strawberries !!! !!! !!!


So... Go to the shop and get yo' self some! They don't come out of vaginas except in very select and niche porn films (I hope)!


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

95134hks said:


> I'm sorry you lost me.
> 
> I did not get the joke.


you know what else you can't get? MY FIANCE


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> you know what else you can't get? MY FIANCE


Never met the person. Sorry.

You've got the wrong guy.

It's not me.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Gilly said:


> So... Go to the shop and get yo' self some! They don't come out of vaginas except in very select and niche porn films (I hope)!


I take it that flavored fragranced premixed douches are no long in style.

When did Victoria Secret change all that ??? !!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrr !!!


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

95134hks said:


> Never met the person. Sorry.
> 
> You've got the wrong guy.
> 
> It's not me.


Yeah, yeah you have. You just don't know it.



95134hks said:


> I take it that flavored fragranced premixed douches are no long in style.
> 
> When did Victoria Secret change all that ??? !!!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr !!!


Lol. Gotta keep up with your health standards man! Douches give yeast infections and gross stuff. So unless you like bodily produced strawberry scented cheesy grossness >.>

./shudder

Avoid zee douchemonster!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> @95134hks i'd appreciate it if you didn't hit on my fiance. thanks.





95134hks said:


> Who is your fiancée ??





i cant play the piano said:


> paws off kitten





95134hks said:


> ... does not ring a bell !!!
> 
> ... you sure you got the right guy ???





i cant play the piano said:


> you know what else you can't get? MY FIANCE





95134hks said:


> Never met the person. Sorry.
> 
> You've got the wrong guy.
> 
> It's not me.





Gilly said:


> Yeah, yeah you have. You just don't know it.


The only person here whom I have flirted with is a lady in her early 60's and that is way too old for PIANO.

So you guys have both lost me.

You must be confusing me with someone else who has a nice white Angora avatar.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

95134hks said:


> The only person here whom I have flirted with is a lady in her early 60's and that is way too old for PIANO.
> 
> So you guys have both lost me.
> 
> You must be confusing me with someone else who has a nice white Angora avatar.


Okay people. I will confess. I am totally the wench in her 60's.

I may or may not have been role playing.


----------

